# Case 420B 1958 - replacing brakes



## Tony Keller (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello,
I am a new member and new at trying to repair antique tractors. I am not new at auto mechanics however. I bought a running, though sorry looking, 58 JI Case 420B construction with backhoe and front end loader. My biggest frustration, no brakes at all. I have no adjustment to the linkage, the grease zirts were removed for the brake pedal assembly so one side was seized up.

My biggest issue is I can't get access to the brake disc covers due to the foot plates and a large diagonal rod that seems to be a part of the backhoe assembly. I have an operator's manual but not a service manual for this.

To make matters worse, it appears every bolt and nut on this thing is rusted tight.

Any idea how to eat this elephant?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tony, welcome to the tractor forum.

Messick's no longer lists parts for your 420B. Finding parts will become a major problem for you in future.

Regarding rusted bolts & nuts, wire brush threads clean and spray liberally with penetrating oil. Allow to soak for several days with additional spray of penetrating oil daily. I prefer to use an impact wrench, if you have one. 

Remove foot plates and whatever else is in your way. There is a service manual for a 420B on ebay for $92 (600 pages), that might be helpful regarding what to remove.

I did see replacement brake discs at Yesterdays Tractor website.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

do me a favor and snap a photo or two of the brake drum housings if you can, these things are famous for their poor braking systems, many times just tearing them apart, cleaning lubing are reassemble will do the trick, I just went through this with a 430CK, and now on my 580CK


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yesterdays Tractor and Steiner Tractor Parts specialize in parts for older tractors. Both carry brake parts.

https://www.reliableaftermarketparts.com/case-international-harvester-case-420b-24910-prd1.html has a detailed parts manual with illustrations and instructions for $35 and change.


----------



## Tony Keller (Jul 7, 2017)

willys55 said:


> do me a favor and snap a photo or two of the brake drum housings if you can, these things are famous for their poor braking systems, many times just tearing them apart, cleaning lubing are reassemble will do the trick, I just went through this with a 430CK, and now on my 580CK


My biggest problem is getting down to the brake covers since this is a Construction backhoe / front loader. I have foot platforms, backhoe support rods, seat assembly, etc all seemingly in the way to be actually getting to the brake covers.
I will try and get some pictures of what appears to be the obstructions.


----------

